# I've got my 14 do you??



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

This year I completely redone my bag and my swing so I hope to break into the 70's on my home course Par 63. My set up is
*Driver-* Taylor Made r7425 Grafalloy Prolaunch Blue 55s I've herd this thing hits bombs but have yet to try it out.
*Woods-* Protactic Oversize 7 24° True Temper Regular shaft My neighbor gave it to me and I'll have to see if it says in the bag.
*Hybrid-* Intech Knight TEC plus 4 22° OEM shaft I've hit it pretty good on the range but might be in the look for different one.
*Irons-* Wilson Staff Pi5 True Temper R300 shafts New to me this year have herd nothing but good things about them.
*Wedges-* Callaway Forged+ 56°/12° Hit a few chips with it but will have to see if I can hit it on the range.
Taylor Made RAC 60°/7° Hit some chips and this thing is saying in the bag for a while.
*Putter-* Odyssey White Hot #6 blade w/ T.L.P back weight Was putting around with this today and it feels just as good if not better than the Scotty Cameron I had.
Feel free to list your clubs or any comments/suggestions. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*I've got my 14 do you*

topflite: I'm still trying to stay dry on my home course, but what I would be interested is how well you hit the 56dgr. wedge and opinion, all I carry into battle is sand and pitching wedge. and Stevel1017 helped me get a method going with them. All ADAMS Senior aso2

Good luck with em it feels good doesn't it?


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Yeah I'm hoping to get the range w/ everything next Friday. If I don't hit the Callaway very good would you like to buy it?
Yeah it feels great having good equipment. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Topflite_d2 said:


> . If I don't hit the Callaway very good would you like to buy it?
> Aaa, I'm PWed at my house


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I'm a little slow what do ya mean. :laugh:


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

Driver Dunlop Loco 450cc 10° Aldila Mid-Firm Winn Tour Series
Woods Callaway Big Bertha ERC 3 Wood Mid-Firm
Irons Callaway Big Bertha #4~#10 Steel Firm
Wedges P 50° S 55° Callaway Big Bertha Steel Firm L 60° Cleveland 588 RTG 
Putter Odyssey White Hot 2 Ball
Ball Callaway Big Bertha Blue


----------



## TGOH (Aug 20, 2007)

*Points to sig* There's my bag. Haha.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have 18 clubs that go in and out of my bag to make 14, depending what I feel like, combinations with or without a 3 iron, a 4H hybrid, a 5 wood, a gap wedge or a lob wedge. Sometimes I'll just be cleaning my clubs and decide some club just looks better to me than something else I had a few bad shots with the last time I played. It's total superstition, but that's me... or it's golf... or it's... whatever...

I recently went back to my older Taylormade r7 driver. It's something less than 460cc, but you would hardly notice it. I only have one 3 wood, a Callaway Big Bertha that I've had about 3 years. I have a couple Bertha Heavenwood hybrids. My irons are now a set of Cobra FP's, since my son took my Callaway X-18's to Jamaica. The irons go 3-PW with a matching gap wedge, though I only carry that 3 iron about 1/2 the time. My lob wedge is a classic looking Callaway with a black finish. I have some other wedges, 56 degree sand wedges with little bounce that I sometimes use as a lob wedge since I just can't seem to get used to 60 degree wedges.

I have about 10 putters in the closet, but for the past 9 months, the only one I've used is a Taylormade Imola.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Alright guys its time for reviews that broken_tee reminded me about. . I took all my clubs to the range last Friday. It was snowing/raining. I forgot to take my RAC 60° wedge but I went another time and that felt great. Well anyways I took out the Callaway and took a few swings and hit a ball. Just shy of directly hitting the 75yrd sign. I hit another one and it was also just shy of the sign. I hit it awesome. For a person that doesn't like Callaway stuff this thing is awesome, a new grip and she'll be ready for battle. So I'm warmed up and pulled out the new W/S Pi5 pitching wedge. Take a few swings and line up with a ball. I loved the way it felt. I was pretty straight too. I think I averaged about 100yrds with it. I take out the 6i and hit and it was a gentle fade, nothing bad. They felt real nice. A lot better when hit off the screws than my old blades. I was diffidently happy with my purchase. A few other high schooler's were out there so I decide to un-cork the r7. I took a few swings to get the tempo right, and then I unleashed on a ball. Not bad, about 215yrds, which isn't bad for a 15 year old. They were just gentle fades as well. I even killed a draw in there and nothing gets a smile on a 15 year olds face like a draw on their driver, when the week before I was hitting nothing but 100yrd slices in to a 20mph wind. So all in all a great set up. I took my hackbrid out of my bag because I can hit the 4i well enough. I'm thinking about getting a TM V-steel 3/5 wood. I've herd tons of good things about that club. I think I'll get Prolaunches in them too because I had a 3 wood a long time ago and couldn't get it airborne very well.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Would you like to join my junior high golf team.. I need good people like you


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Unfortunately, my golf bag has separators for each club to go in and there are only 14 spaces. It's not that I want to cheat, but if I'm playing a casual round, sometimes I'd like to carry an extra couple clubs to try. Maybe a driver loses its magic, so I take another one out of the closet and it works for a while. I don't get to the range as often as I'd like, so the course is the only place I have to try things. Choosing what to take out of the bag usually leaves me with a big distance gap somewhere.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Dennis I am in the same boat. My Datrek is the same way, 14 dividers. I have 2 open spaces now since I took out the hackbrid and 7 wood.
Broken Tee if I lived in Utah I would. But I live a long ways a way in WI.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Well, I do have one open space since today. I don't know why I thought all of a sudden I was going to get along with a lob wedge, but I stuck one in my bag today and I returned it to my car after 9 holes so I wouldn't make any more bad decisions and try to use it again.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I know I had a cheap one a while ago. I took it out for a while and then I traded a Scotty Cameron for one.


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

Whats in my bag..
King Cobra comp 454 9.5 degree diver.
King Cobra F speed 3 wood
King Cobra baffler pro 3 and 4 hybrid
Nike NDS 5-pw
Titlest vokey 60 degree
Odyssey white hot XG #9 putter.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

skeener said:


> King Cobra comp 454 9.5 degree diver.


May we presume your description of it as a "diver" means you hit it REALLY low?

Sorry Skeener, I just couldn't resist that one...


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

Well not really low... it just likes to find the water on the course haha


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Are you wearing the life preserver on the course again


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

Of course. You know it bad when you ask if you can tow a boat behind your cart. For some reason I don't know how to play it safe on a shot and try to lay up in front of the pond I just try and go over it off the tee box and come up about 5 yards short every time. One day I will get it.


----------



## old zeke (Dec 14, 2007)

Driver,10.5 degree draw Ping G10.. 
Fairway wood,17 degree draw 4 wood Ping G10
Hybrid,21 degree Ping G10
Irons, 4 to 7 G10,8 to lob wedge I10
Putter, Callaway i-trax cut down to 33 inch

Everything but the putter was new 2weeks ago,got out for 9 holes 8 times, did 18 twice,
and now we got a foot of snow over the weekend,and of course I have this week off to not
golf.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

old zeke said:


> Driver,10.5 degree draw Ping G10..
> Fairway wood,17 degree draw 4 wood Ping G10
> Hybrid,21 degree Ping G10
> Irons, 4 to 7 G10,8 to lob wedge I10
> ...


What hit you with the snow, caused the temp to drop here and you had to club up , down dress warmer gloves parka hat aim 45 degrees left or right of the target for wind up to 40 mph gust with 20 sustained for two days. We're in the sprinter time of year.


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

You can keep that nasty weather. Here the dog woods are in full bloom and its about 75 degrees.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes Bob you can keep your lovely weather to your self thanks


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

If it will make you guys feel any better, it rained on the golf course here today in Miami.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> If it will make you guys feel any better, it rained on the golf course here today in Miami.


you know how to hurt a guy...you dirty guy
ooops that was yesterday today I played golf:cheeky4:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

broken tee said:


> you know how to hurt a guy...you dirty guy
> ooops that was yesterday today I played golf:cheeky4:



I might have nice weather for playing golf but I'm stuck at work so that hurts Bob.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I might have nice weather for playing golf but I'm stuck at work so that hurts Bob.


well my friend I teach night school tomorrow evening, so you might be playing while I stare at faces that have the look of "I should have stayed in school" but then I play on Wedensday, we send the kids out then my coaches and I follow them. Oh woe is me


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> well my friend I teach night school tomorrow evening


You might not believe this, but I envy you. When I was in college, my girlfriend, later to be my wife, always said she thought I should be a teacher because I love working with kids. I didn't recognize the situation that way because I was coaching inner city sports and simply enjoyed doing it because of the sports, or so I thought. I never connected it with teaching.

As an adult and regardless of my day job, I wound up being a little league coach for 5 years, a Scoutmaster for 15 years and Youth Director at our synagogue for 9 years. Over those years I realized I liked teaching a lot and got more satisfaction from it. Now I wish I had done it as a career.

Even though I'll be 59 in a few days, I still think about going back to school, getting my teaching credentials and working at some high school where I could be the golf coach on top of teaching some political science or history classes.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> You might not believe this, but I envy you. When I was in college, my girlfriend, later to be my wife, always said she thought I should be a teacher because I love working with kids. I didn't recognize the situation that way because I was coaching inner city sports and simply enjoyed doing it because of the sports, or so I thought. I never connected it with teaching.
> 
> As an adult and regardless of my day job, I wound up being a little league coach for 5 years, a Scoutmaster for 15 years and Youth Director at our synagogue for 9 years. Over those years I realized I liked teaching a lot and got more satisfaction from it. Now I wish I had done it as a career.
> 
> Even though I'll be 59 in a few days, I still think about going back to school, getting my teaching credentials and working at some high school where I could be the golf coach on top of teaching some political science or history classes.


Dennis I'll be 59 18 days after you. teaching has been very rewarding and at the same time very frustrating the kids come with their mental baggage and expect you to fix it, of course I have kids that are troubled. it is rewarding Dennis, so go for it.
Bob


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Oh gosh man after that round today, I have nothing to say. It was my first time out this year, I do not want that as an excuse; but I play like sh**. Horrible, like 10 year olds probably had a better score than me. At this point, I feel I wasted my money on clubs, lessons, and on today's greens fees.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Topflite_d2 said:


> Oh gosh man after that round today, I have nothing to say. It was my first time out this year, I do not want that as an excuse; but I play like sh**. Horrible, like 10 year olds probably had a better score than me. At this point, I feel I wasted my money on clubs, lessons, and on today's greens fees.


so, you had a bad start with the game...my question to you is; Did you have fun? because this is a fun game regardless, if you answer yes it was worth the time and fees

keep your head down
Bob:thumbsup:

PS slow back swing don't kill it


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I keep bringing my back swing to up right and taking HUGE divots. I'm sure I was trying to kill the shots, I hate being rushed, that was a lot of it. Well it makes me feel better that I might get to go practice for the moto-cross season Saturday. Thanks for advice Bob.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Topflite_d2 said:


> I keep bringing my back swing to up right and taking HUGE divots. I'm sure I was trying to kill the shots, I hate being rushed, that was a lot of it. Well it makes me feel better that I might get to go practice for the moto-cross season Saturday. Thanks for advice Bob.


Good.. now put a smile on and try hitting the ball again and say to yourself I'm better than broken tee over and over. you'll be blasting the ball by the time motocross starts.

Good luck:thumbsup:


----------

